# Which 3D TVs are the best?  Panasonic, Sony, Samsung, or LG?  Passive or Active?



## guptaisme (Sep 4, 2012)

3D TV showdown!  Which 3D TVs are the best?  Panasonic, Sony, Samsung, or LG?  Passive or Active?


----------



## Richie Rich (Sep 4, 2012)

What is your budget and size requirement? Apparently LG and Samsung makes the best 3D LED TVs.


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I can't comment on the brand thing as every brand has some pros and cons associated with it. The picture quality of samsung is sadi to be good while the passive tech used by LG differentiates it from other brands and so is sony good in design and PQ so it's all upto you which one to decide.
When it comes to a debate between active and passive, I am with passive as they are quite light weighted and also you won't experience any crosstalk of flicker while playing games.
So now It's all upto you to decide which one to go for.


----------



## sarinsarin (Sep 7, 2012)

well, I read a lot about tvs and i think that panasonic might be the better tv maker, but they don't have much of a market presence in india, so they are out. In terms of active vs. passive 3D, i think active has a clearer picture but passive is much convenient.


----------



## Scarface (Sep 9, 2012)

Active 3d plays full hd but passive does not


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 10, 2012)

sarinsarin said:


> well, I read a lot about tvs and i think that panasonic might be the better tv maker, but they don't have much of a market presence in india, so they are out. In terms of active vs. passive 3D, i think active has a clearer picture but passive is much convenient.



What makes you say Active delivers clearer picture?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2012)

^

Go and demo a Full HD 3D Active set and compare it with a Passive 3D set, you will get your answer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh yeah will spot the difference with compared side-by-side...
Active delivers full HD 1080p 3D whereas passive 3D resolution is less than that...
but Active glasses need recharge every now & then and also not compatible with other 3D TV sets.
but I think they suffer from flickering which is not there in passive.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 10, 2012)

^
That was an issue last year, this year flickering is almost gone from Active sets. Also there are universal Active 3D glasses which work with most brands.


----------



## LGWRGreg (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guptaisme. LG WRman Greg here!

I'm glad to be a part of this discussion regarding active and passive 3D technology. First of all, passive 3D TVs, which is the technology LG Cinema 3D TVs use, utilize very comfortable 3D glasses that feel just like regular sunglasses.  From the discussion thus far, I can see that you guys are wondering which one has the better quality. Well, technically, the 3D technology doesn't have much impact on the picture quality as much as the specs of the TV does. Some people still argue that passive 3D is not full 1080p, and that's true because it's 1080i, meaning it uses interlacing technology to project 1080 lines.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at *www.lg.com/in/3d-tvLG.

WRman Greg out!


----------

